
Ask HN: What happened with the P!=NP solution from last week? - kruhft
Any news?
======
qubex
It was found to be flawed.

One of the intermediate assertions was shown to have a corollary that is
demonstrably false; consequentially the whole chain of argument was
invalidated.

~~~
kruhft
That's unfortunate.

